# taking out a seat in jon boat???



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a 14 jon boat and want to remove the middle seat that looks to be in by rivets. How do I remove the rivets and take seat out. Also how do I repair the holes that the rivets make. If it is more rivets where do I buy. Thanks.....


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Easy way to handle the rivet removal (if you can get to them) would to be take an angle grinder and grind the heads off them. 

Mark W


----------



## sc_jay (Apr 18, 2008)

You can also drill them out with a drill bit smaller than the head.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sc_jay (7/1/2009)*You can also drill them out with a drill bit smaller than the head.


NO don't use a angle grinder. First of all the aluminum will clog up the stone/disk and another I'll bet that no one here can grind that many rivets out without scaring the boat. If you will get a drill bit about half the size of therivet head (larger then the rivet shaft), center punch the rivet and drill the head off. Don't force the drill, let it cut without much pressure. The drill will cut a "V" into the rivet headand the head will be easy to knock off. As for replacement, I usetruss head (it's low profile) http://www.boltdepot.com/machine-screws.aspx (9th one down the list) 1/4" x 1/2" (1/4-20)machine screws, the rubber washer from a tin metal roof screw, and a nylon locking nut.I replaced many a rivets and I'll tap the hole through the boat and the brace. Won't work loose and I've never had one leak. If any of the threads protrude beyond the nut you can now use a grinder. What ever way you want to do it don't use a grinder.


----------

